# storing sexual energy



## striker (Jun 20, 2008)

Before going onto the main topic, understand that in western thinking, releasing your sexual tension is considered a healthy thing, and the current medical knowledge recommends it.

But here is the eastern thinking on it: Spiritual guru's & monks follow it.

(Ref book: Yoga & Ayurveda by David Frawley.)
Ayurveda has an interesting theory about sexual energy, abstinence, love and character building.

Basically, the nutrition that we give to our body goes through different stages, ie., creating blood among things etc and the final most refined product is the sexual essence. 

Now during ejaculation, the sexual energy is released and the cycle goes on again in rebuilding it. 

The interesting thing about this is, this sexual energy(Ojas) can be converted into other forms such as courage & a strong nervous system.

Now the tough thing about this is actually being able to not release it in the first place and divert it.

I started doing this since Dec 8th and I plan to carry it as long as I can.

The thing I do when I feel the sexual energy seeping through me, is a simple breathing exercise (ref: The science of Breath, available online)

Basically, you focus your mind on the sexual energy (genitals) and take a deep breath and imagine it flowing up with your breath and then storing in your solar pelxus.
You can also take it towards your brain if you can extend your breath long enough.

Do this a 3 times (for me atleast), the sexual energy disappears. Its amazing and that simple.

I'll keep you guys posted on this little experiment.
One way to release it in a healthy way is do it in a relationship filled with Love. 

Now, I always used to give in to this energy and release it. Going through casual sex and porn etc. So I got rid of all the porn (almost) and focusing on meeting woman in the day time. Now with our SA this is easier said than done


----------



## striker (Jun 20, 2008)

Here's the link to the 'Science of breath' book about this topic.

http://www.shout.net/~jmh/clinic/science_of_breath/ch15.htm#transmutation


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

I believe in that. I've been storing my sexual energy for the last 6 months. After a while, you don't miss it. I don't even get the urge to "release" myself. My mind is too preoccupied on other things.


----------



## striker (Jun 20, 2008)

wow!! 6 months.. that's amazing.

wondering if you notice anything regarding your health.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

striker said:


> wow!! 6 months.. that's amazing.
> 
> wondering if you notice anything regarding your health.


I do. I'm placing more energy and focus onto other things instead of "on the hunt for..."

Imagine all the time and energy we put into getting laid every single day! It's amazing we get anything done as a species.


----------



## david24241 (Nov 10, 2008)

You can also read on Tantric Sex


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

> Imagine all the time and energy we put into...


Think of all the trees we'd be saving 



> I don't even get the urge to "release" myself


So Beggiatoa how long did it take to get to this ^ stage and did you use the same method as striker?


----------



## davidmiska (Dec 9, 2008)

there are several scientific studies proving the benefits of ejaculation. obviously moderation is the key to a healthy life!


----------



## david24241 (Nov 10, 2008)

hmm i think the studies you are talking about related to orgasms and having sex rather than "ejaculation"


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

mind_games said:


> Think of all the trees we'd be saving
> 
> So Beggiatoa how long did it take to get to this ^ stage and did you use the same method as striker?


The first two months were complete hell. It's all I could think of. After that, it was easy sailing. I have to add also that I'm not necessarily doing this by choice. I'm in a position right now where going hunting is not an option so I have to sit still. I'll also add that after about 4 months, I've "released" myself a few time, maybe once a week, but it's nowhere near as often as it was before. I don't even do it because I have the urge, rather because I remembered I'm supposed to or something lol

Anyways, I'll stop this experiment once I get back to school.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

david24241 said:


> "ejaculation"


prostate health....


----------



## fortysixand2 (Jun 26, 2008)

I hope you realize that by keeping your juice in the bottle you risk getting prostate cancer. I understand what you are saying about energy because I am a neopagan but it is definitively unhealthy to not have an orgasm unless you are not sexually active.


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

Its been proven in studies that draining the pipes now and then cleanses the prostrate of toxins and reduces the risk of prostrate cancer. But, hey if you want to believe Eastern mysticism over modern science, its your body.

Also, if you shake hands with the General, you should deploy the troops and complete the mission or it can cause erectile dysfunction problems. I read that somewhere, but don't know if its true.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

> Its been proven in studies that draining the pipes now and then cleanses the prostrate of toxins and reduces the risk of prostrate cancer. But, hey if you want to believe Eastern mysticism over modern science, its your body.


I've done a fair amount of 'cleansing', so I might as well try a different view on things. I don't think anyone is suggesting that we completely withold from self-relief, its just that some of us are doing it way way way way way too much of it and need a different way of getting to ..err... grips with this issue.


----------



## striker (Jun 20, 2008)

"Its been proven in studies that draining the pipes now and then cleanses the prostrate of toxins and reduces the risk of prostrate cancer. But, hey if you want to believe Eastern mysticism over modern science, its your body."

I am always amazed to see the amount of brain washing that goes in the US.

Interestingly, the incidence of prostrate cancer is very high here in the US.
http://3quarksdaily.blogs.com/3quarksdaily/2005/12/empty.html

One of the causes of Prostrate Cancer is the overuse of the sexual organs.


----------



## striker (Jun 20, 2008)

Couldn't get past 22 days 

The last 3 days, all I could think of sex!!

On another note, I am able to control my SA to a large extent by doing 5 mins of breathing exercise.

ie., whenever I feel nervous energy in my body, I head to somewhere private and put my timer on and do alternate nostril breathing for 5 mins... then I am ready to take them on!!!!

Happy Rocking New Year!!!


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

:lol striker

22 days is an accomplishment!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

> Couldn't get past 22 days


I think I only made it to 14 :| .


----------



## thesceptic (Nov 2, 2008)

This seems pretty unhealthy to me - orgasm is more beneficial than this imaginary breath thing as well as protecting your prostate gland. And six months without hand relief? You've got to be kidding me.


----------



## striker (Jun 20, 2008)

>This seems pretty unhealthy to me 

If you don't understand how something works, then try to explore it and understand how it works. Then comment on it. It doesn't really help anyone by making a general statement about how you feel about the issue. 

Do you know that your breath is connected directly with your thoughts. Stop it for a 30 secs and try to think of something.


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

--


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

They did a study on this for athletic performance using males, it didn't really have any benefits and hormone levels leveled off. I guess it might work for others things and have a sense of control. I think I would just feel really horny, after a certain point you reach a plateau.


----------



## NR. (Jan 1, 2009)

I completely stopped after being active (every 2-3 days). It's been almost 20 days for me! :boogie

What a journey it's been! Especially while being on supplements, working out, etc.

After being aroused on 3 occasions and holding back, 
something in my bladder region (prostate maybe) feels like it's gonna burst! 
This happens on the day I'm aroused, but on the next day I feel normal.

Any of you guys experienced this _enlargement feeling_?

Today, I saw _skirt_ and its about to happen to me again. :no


----------



## screwjack (Dec 19, 2008)

What about wet dreams? If you don't release it God is going to do it for you eventually. Kind of messy too. 

I'd say just follow the buddhas middle way, go for moderation.


----------



## ju_pa (Sep 21, 2008)

Storing sexual energy builds dopamine. I can enjoy life much more and I can be much more energetic when I have stored sexual energy. But as soon as I have released my body fluids, I feel this emptiness and loneliness next day. I have noticed that when I am horney and have sexual desire, I don't feel fear nor I don't have depression. 
Take a look at these two link:

http://www.wilywalnut.com/sexgenius.html
http://www.reuniting.info/wisdom/sex_abundance_napoleon_hill_think_and_grow_rich

This sexual energy thing is pretty popular since N.Hill released his book think and grow rich. And his book is done by analysing hundreds of most successful and unsuccessful people in America.

Also, having sexual desire means having more oxytocin. Oxytocin is called the hormone of love and usually makes you feel that everything is great.


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

...are you serious?  I have been afraid of ejaculating often because the sperms are high in protein. XD
Off-topic: I don't know much about how sexual organs work, so don't laugh at me.
Does the chance of prostate/testicular cancer increase in proportion to the frequency of ejaculation? My logic is that the more you lose sperms, the more will be created, and there will be a higher chance that a harmful mutation occurs the gametes.

Oh, and how often would you say is the healthiest?


----------



## dyssomnia (Jan 17, 2009)

Mr. Frostie said:


> Also, if you shake hands with the General, you should deploy the troops and complete the mission


lmao. roger that


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm in my late 20's and they haven't stopped...not complaining.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I think I just have high testosterone, it can't be the norm.


----------



## LavenderRose (Jan 11, 2009)

becks1789 said:


> really? I learned that they stop as you get older,and most men dont even remember having them when they were younger... i wish i could get wet dreams, thats so unfair!


Many women have wet dreams, most simply don't realize it. So maybe you do have them


----------



## LavenderRose (Jan 11, 2009)

Prodigal Son said:


> I think I just have high testosterone, it can't be the norm.


It may not be the norm, but I bet tons of guys wish they had higher testosterone levels like you do!


----------



## screwjack (Dec 19, 2008)

becks1789 said:


> No thats not true, wet dreams eventually stop as you get older. Its more common among teenagers.


They only stop because as you get older you actually have sex an can masturbate freely. If you hold it in you will eventually have a wet dream, if you're a man anyway. This sexual energy stuff shouldn't be too difficult if you are a woman, but almost impossible if you are a man...


----------



## stealyourface722 (Aug 31, 2008)

not to be gross... but wet dreams are DA BOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMBBBBBBBBBBBBBB


----------



## aviator99 (Nov 23, 2006)

mind_games said:


> I think I only made it to 14 :| .


Haha, thats like the farthest i've gone in like 6 years, and only because I was in Europe. Seriously, if you're a guy and can go 6 months, -that-is-amazing. With all the stimuli on tv, internet, emails, everywhere a guy goes - 6 months !?!?! I suppose if you're a monk or something in China and all you have to do with your spare time is pray, meditate, and stare at blank walls and nature for months, well...maybe. Maybe if you're 30+ years old and lost interest also. But any guy 30 or younger, in an urban environment, ROFL, good luck.

I think the movie 40 Days and 40 Nights is an accurate representation of a guy under the age of 25 



becks1789 said:


> really? I learned that they stop as you get older,and most men dont even remember having them when they were younger... i wish i could get wet dreams, thats so unfair!


They're supposed to stop during puberty I believe. Nonetheless, you wouldn't want a wet dream, believe me, its not pleasant to wake up to in the morning, eww.


----------



## NR. (Jan 1, 2009)

becks1789 said:


> really? I learned that they stop as you get older,and most men dont even remember having them when they were younger... i wish i could get wet dreams, thats so unfair!





aviator99 said:


> They're supposed to stop during puberty I believe. Nonetheless, you wouldn't want a wet dream, believe me, its not pleasant to wake up to in the morning, eww.


Yah, it isn't pleasant at all afterward. You get this "blue ball" feeling. 
I remember this when I was 13-14 yrs old. I had one while I was in the shower 
while I was awake! and not even touching myself.

*Well, a little update (see my previous post). I tried to hold it.* 
Some posted that they couldn't get past day 14 or 22. 
That seems right on, because I remember on day 14 I had a strong urge to. :no

On day 22, I had to do it. I was afraid for my health. 
It was Prostatic Congestion. It really felt like day 14, but twice as bad. 
My L & R tubes felt inflamed, and I was able to feel them right below my skin (superficially). 
They were expanding, and the prostate or something near it was causing constipation.

Next time I try, I'm not going to see _lace_ or _lingere_ again.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

lol, give yourself a pat on the balls for trying :haha


----------



## NR. (Jan 1, 2009)

mind_games said:


> Lol, give yourself a pat on the balls for trying


haha, that would hurt right about now! cause my balls are almost like !


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

try to store it in South Florida with all the cleavages and legs around you. 

Maybe this is why people who live in warmer climates are more outgoing. The dopamine level never drops.


----------



## Non (Jan 27, 2009)

I find it is very hard to hold myself back from "releasing tension".

It makes me more anxious, around people. it doesn't let me sleep.. and I seriously get a case of "the itch".

I wish I could hold it but I just haven't been able to, to release this tension.

I get the itch, and I get depressed.


----------



## Non (Jan 27, 2009)

i actually once made it to two months. That was even without sexual energy transmutation technique and for the love of god I just could not stop masturbating. I did it halfway you know, just until I got contractions but not full on ejaculatory orgasm.

I used to believe in this stuff but nowdays it's been 1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000..... times much harder for me since I get an incredible itch to release. you know burning sensation in my penis and I dont even have to look at porn or anything. And I think all about sex.

I relate it more though to having an "itch" down there rather than have thoughts of sex.

If I could FREAKING learn tantric orgasm though I think this would be cured. It's just so damn hard. I've tried the technique of "drawing the nergy up the spine" one, and the one where you contract your stomach muscle during stimulation but none of this actually works.

Unless I need a partner, and where, how the f_ can I find one? I can also attribute this "horniness" to never having had a girlfriend. So.. get's pretty fckin lonely and boring.

like i said if only I could learn REAL TRUE tantric orgasm this would be freakin awesome, but I think it's pretty much impossible if all you have is your hand.

Wheres the damn science to all this mystical stuff?

Why haven't we seen ANY studies on tantric orgasm or sexual transmutation to prove them?


edit: also I recently stopped looking at porn for this. Thinking that maybe I have just conditioned my reproductive organ that I am supposed to be having daily "sex" or "regular" ejaculation.

I dont think it would do much either because I attribute my "desire" to a physical sensations, and not just my thoughts.

Anyway Im still trying it out.. so maybe at least I can learn to gradually cut down..

Like I said if I could just sleep well I would be fine... but it does keep me up at night...


----------



## NR. (Jan 1, 2009)

Haha.. you could take a sleep aid instead. I was taking one 50mg capsule of 5-HTP on nights I couldn't fall asleep, and it would work well!..usually within 20mins. Any more than 50mg gave me a headache because I think I have enough serotonin. The only drawback was the next morning (made horny as **!):um


----------



## Non (Jan 27, 2009)

I currently take melatonin and drink teas to sleep. i've also had severe insomnia for the past 4 yrs also so..


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

This has been an interesting thread. However, I can't imagine the "benefits" of being "master of your domain," as Jerry Seinfeld would say, for an extended period of time, outweighing the "costs." I understand that it can help you change your perception, and that the energy can be used in other ways...but it seems as though the heightened anxiety from pent-up sexual tension could cause some great problems before you get used to the feeling. 

For example, I work a job that is sometimes very stressing. I have to keep others calm...and I can't imagine being able to do so while trying to "channel" sexual energy as it, uh, arises at inopportune times.

It sounds like the kind of idea to test only in low-stress situations. Like when you're on vacation.


----------



## radiohead (Dec 15, 2008)

Very unique thread, very unique.

I think the whole sexual energy spectrum can be quite useful, but I think a big part can be attributed to the psychological effects for those of us without a mate who have to please themselves. Likes someone stated, having to masterbate as an adult because you are unable to really have a constant enough relationship with a woman that escalates into sexual experiences, well, it can be frustrating and sad over time. 

While it's not always the case(probably a minority), I've read reports of people who masterbate daily having added guilt, loneliness, and similar feelings of depression. I know there have been times where I pleased myself and felt like a complete loser after, full of this self-loathing shame that I had to do it myself. From ages 16 to about 20 I had a few serious girl-friends and a very healthy sex life, but the past 3 or so years have been the opposite......as my anxiety and depression have prevented me from seeking out or being comfortable in a serious relationship...........anyway...

Someone said it: It's about moderation. It's healthy when you have that unstoppable urge, maybe once or twice a week, but I think if someone does it daily or multiple times a day it can turn into an unhealthy addiction. Porn+masterbation addiction is at like a record high in the U.S., and if you depend on it to ever make yourself "feel good" for the time it lasts you might think about changing your behavior.

Personally I do it about once a week, depending on the "urge".  BUt I've noticed even as I am nearly 23 that if I go more than a week without doing it, sometimes less, that I end up having a wet-dream, and it really is messy like others stated.....as well as a bit humiliating at this age. 

Store that sexual energy in moderation....but if you can go 6 months I guess all the more power to you. 

Next step: learn to be comfortable seeking out relationships with the opposite sex....then you don't have to worry about pleasing yourself out of loneliness. ahhhh


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I don't think you should feel ashamed or like a loser just for masturbating, but once a day is bad? Are you kidding me? If it starts interfering with your life it is a problem, but you're human and a man. You need an outlet and a release. 

There is this irrational fear of embarrassment over masturbation and I think it is all BS.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

radiohead said:


> Personally I do it about once a week, depending on the "urge".  BUt I've noticed even as I am nearly 23 that if I go more than a week without doing it, sometimes less, that I end up having a wet-dream, and it really is messy like others stated.....as well as a bit humiliating at this age.


This should not be embarrassing at all. As men, we are lucky to be continuously producing throughout our lives. Women aren't so lucky - they eventually go through menopause. The wet dream is just a way to remove excess as we can only hold so much down there!


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

With the exception of when I'm sick and on cold medicine, I also have to have sweet release nightly or I won't sleep a wink. 

Hell, I didn't have a wet dream until college when I "stored up" for over a month as an experiment. My brain's so pathetic that the dream itself was about me looking at porn on my computer. Didn't see much of a point in avoiding the regular routine after that. My "ej's" seem to be more satisfying and powerful than ever.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

I tried this once, basically not wanking for a while and trying not to bother thinking about sex. I lasted less than 2 weeks lol. but I think I might try again soon and perhaps try making the period that I don't masturbate longer in between each fap so then its not so tricky.

for me there was positives, I felt a lot more alive and assertive (increased testosterone?).

btw has anyone seen this on wikipedia:



> *Sexual abstinence* is the practice of refraining from some or all aspects of sexual activity for medical, psychological, legal social or religious reasons.
> Common reasons for practicing sexual abstinence include:
> 
> 
> ...


so is it saying abstinence can help with social anxiety or is a reason for it?


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Ok, so I've been reading thru this thread and I don't get the point of storing your sexual energy

-I mean, ok, it's great I guess that you can stop yourself from doing _that_, but what's the benefit? Unless doing _that_ interferes with your life, why stop yourself from doing _that_?

"Storing sexual energy" implies that you're gonna channel that sexual energy into doing something productive, and I haven't read anything like that in this thread so why stop yourself??


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I want to store my sexual energy until I can shoot sexual energy laser beams from my chest. :yes 

Girls don't get wet dreams, no? I never had one.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

KumagoroBeam said:


> I want to store my sexual energy until I can shoot sexual energy laser beams from my chest. :yes


:roflomg, that's hilarious


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

I prefer to rely on science rather than spirituality, and a lot of spiritual practices have a tendency to limit and control sexuality. Rather, I would do what makes me happy, and if not doing it makes you happy, then so be it. This can possibly have a sort of psychosomatic benefit, but if it drives you crazy, then maybe you should just do it.

I looked up some info regarding the effect of sexual release on bodybuilding and testosterone levels and found that on the 7th day of withholding, testosterone levels slightly increase, but not enough to make much of a difference as far as muscle growth is concerned. On the other hand, ejaculation releases sleep-inducing chemicals into your body, and healthy sleep is necessary for bodybuilding, so masturbating before bed is a good way to go: a natural sedative.

Edit: Plus, it's really fun!


----------



## ju_pa (Sep 21, 2008)

KumagoroBeam said:


> I want to store my sexual energy until I can shoot sexual energy laser beams from my chest. :yes
> 
> Girls don't get wet dreams, no? I never had one.


Actually it was pretty hilarious :b


----------



## Emile (Feb 3, 2010)

I have something best described as this, so abstinence is almost necessary for me. It's basically a massive refractory period, of at least a week, in which I feel truly awful, and it started happening after I took SSRIs. Great, huh.

Sexual contact with other people might not even happen for as long as I live, but at least I'll feel healthy instead of drained and emasculated. The only problem is when the desire comes back, it comes out of nowhere, and, well... :eyes


----------



## Catlover4100 (Feb 10, 2009)

I just love the euphimisms I'm reading here;-)


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

Doesn't work. Tried it. Small upswing in energy levels after approximately a week. Caved in soon thereafter.

...upside is sexual laser cannons grow from my man nipples (jk)


----------



## StoicNate (Nov 13, 2009)

Storing your "energy" sounds like something I wouldn't even want to do.
I think the natural way is to have regular "release" daily. 

Giving yourself sexual frustration sounds horrible..I like to let it all out.


----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)

Masturbation for me is like Starbucks to a businessman. I need it every morning, or I cannot function.


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

Masturbation for me is like getting your nails torn off with a pair of rusty pliers.


----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)

o.0


----------



## freakzilla (May 24, 2010)

Some people are just jaw droppingly gullible.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Under17 said:


> Masturbation for me is like getting your nails torn off with a pair of rusty pliers.


Maybe you're doing it wrong?


----------



## Silent One (Jan 24, 2004)

striker said:


> One way to release it in a healthy way is do it in a relationship filled with Love.


I would do that if I could, but things aren't that simple.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

OMG, I just had sex with my girlfriend AND I ORGASMNED. This has most definitely upset the balance of my Chi. I feel the energy leaving my body. There is NO WAY I can go on my 60 mi. bike ride now. I need a cigarette and sleep. I probably won't even have the energy to go to work Monday. I'll just explain the situation to my boss. I'm sure he'll understand.I just hope he and his wife's Chi are okay.


----------



## TytusPulo (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi guys, I'm new to this forum and it's my first post here.

I've been keen on picking up chicks for two years, I find it really funny and it gives me a lot of valuable experiences. It seems I've reached a very interesting place, because now I've got a lot of issues with my sexual energy. Before I've thought my failures and successes are because of much more superficial factors. Now I think this is the most important.

Not before while when I heard of energy I used to laugh. I thought who talked about this **** was somehow crazy or fantasizing. Now when I’ve cleaned up a lot of stuff about me, and when I relief myself from the emotions its significance starts to reveal. 

Some of you will say I’m putting too much emphasis on it. I assume I could be making it up. But I’ve tried almost everything I imagined, I’ve tried to see it from all different sides and ended up to one conclusion: Energy is ****ing important. 

When I have sex or masturbate, my energy fades away and I feel completely depleted, ****ing empty, especially if the act was longer. Then after that I’m weak and I cannot seduce, maybe for 10-20 hours. In this period after some kind of ejaculation I just don’t feel attraction to girls with my body. I’m attracted with my mind, who says” you must pick up, you must approach, you must take this awesome ***, these legs are ****ing sexy”. I really like beautiful girls then, but I don’t feel this warm feeling inside my body. Whatever I say it sounds fake, because I’m not sincerely attracted, the girl maybe feels it so she is not too.

Later my energy gets perfect, and then it’s all awesome. I can do amazing stuff, instant dates during the day, sometimes kiss closes, now I really believe I could meet a girl during the day and **** her within several minutes If I manage to remove my inhibitions. More importantly is that in such condition I can rapidly learn new things. 

But If I don’t get laid, then my energy kind of overflows. I start to behave aggressive, I stop to feel again and become like a merciless robot. I became very brave, I am ready to talk and do all kinds of ****, even to go into fight if it’s necessary. The girls start to look at me as a rapist. When I approach them I see this frightened look on their faces. I’ve tried all kinds of approaches, but they don’t work. The thing is again I’m not naturally attracted to girls, I just need to ejaculate somewhere. I feel I don’t want sex, I just want to spill out my seed then(like Jeffy said I look at the girls like meat holes to stick my dick inside).

So obviously it could be awesome if I’m always in the middle, but this golden period is very short, and I cannot calculate when It happens to plan my dates and going outs, because every time it is slightly different. I don’t know If it’s a unproductive way of thinking that I want always to be in shape…
But it's not just about the girls, when my energy is good I'm much more productive in work, in training and everything. When It sucks, I suck in all of it.

I would be glad If someone who has encountered such problems shares some experience.


----------



## shybri (Mar 20, 2011)

davidmiska said:


> there are several scientific studies proving the benefits of ejaculation. obviously moderation is the key to a healthy life!


yeah. in the vein of the eastern thinking, Buddhism's Middle Way might also be considered. moderation does often seem like a good answer to many things.
tantric sex seems to take things too far, and you still have to devote a lot of your time to sex until the point that you don't care about it anymore (if i remember correctly).


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

Yes, women can have wet dreams. Because I have had a few in my life. Usually when I haven't masturbated for a while due to other issues.

It may not be common but yes it does happen!!!!!


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm trying to read this thread but all I can hear is *quack quack quack some spiritual rubbish quack quack*, can abstinence cure that?


----------

